# Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

					Die Weihnachtszeit ist nicht nur eine besinnliche Zeit, sondern ist auch mit Einkaufsstress verbunden. Auch wenn der bequeme Onlinehandel über das Internet immer mehr zunimmt, so wird der Stress nicht weniger. Die Paketdienste sind vor Weihnachten besonders ausgelastet, aber auch die Empfänger plagen sich mit Problemen der Zustellung.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*


----------



## halo_fourteen (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Vor einigen Tagen wurde ich auch benachrichtigt, dass ein Zusteller unsere Wohnung nicht gefunden hat. Ich habe dann online eine Filiale (bzw. Annahmestelle) des Paketdienstes auswählen können, an welcher ich das Paket am nächsten Tag abholen konnte. Finde ich persönlich nicht schlimm, auch wenn es vermutlich daran lag, dass der Zusteller die Tour nicht mehr geschafft hat. 

Kurz: sich aufzuregen, dass Pakete vor Weihnachten nicht pünktlich ankommen, ist irgendwie albern.


----------



## Turbo1993 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Zum Glück tut Amazon und co. gerade alles mit ihrer lieblosen Angebotsschwämme mir jegliche Lust am Einkaufen zu nehmen.
Leider haben aber nicht alle das Glück, wie ich, schon alle Geschenke zu haben.


----------



## Patrickppp (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Hab jetzt eine Apple Watch Series 2 bei Media Markt Online bestellt und lasse sie mir an meine DHL Packstation liefern bei Apple steht es dauert noch 7-10 Werktage bis überhaupt erst mal was verschickt wird. Solange es ankommt ist mir das egal.


----------



## Kyrodar (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Mensch. 6500 Beschwerden bei 20 Milliarden täglich in Deutschland zugestellten Paketen. Das nenn ich mal ne Zahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> ...20 Milliarden täglich in Deutschland zugestellten Paketen.



Möchtest du die Zahl vielleicht noch einmal überdenken ? ^^ Das wären immerhin 250 Pakete pro Person pro Tag in Deutschland.


----------



## Kyrodar (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Laudian schrieb:


> Möchtest du die Zahl vielleicht noch einmal überdenken ? ^^ Das wären immerhin 250 Pakete pro Person pro Tag in Deutschland.



Ich bleibe bei meiner Zahl. Hab ne zuverlässige Quelle.


----------



## XXTREME (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Zahl. Hab ne zuverlässige Quelle.



Zeig mal .


----------



## Kyrodar (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Zeig mal .



http://bit.ly/2hqJY0D


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Mensch. 6500 Beschwerden bei 20 Milliarden täglich in Deutschland zugestellten Paketen. Das nenn ich mal ne Zahl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



20 Milliarden Pakete und Briefe übers ganze Jahr verteilt. Das könnte eher hinkommen^^


----------



## JobCenter (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> bei 20 Milliarden täglich in Deutschland zugestellten Paketen.



KEP-Studie 2016

Kurier-, Express- und Paketmarkt übertrifft Erwartungen

— 2,95 Mrd. Sendungen in Deutschland verschickt (+5,9 %)

Macht ~8 Mio./Tag! Da fehlen irgendwie 19,992 Mrd. Pakete, aber das sind bestimmt die, die nicht zugestellt werden.


----------



## OdlG (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Nur mal so: DHL hat eine vorgegebene Erfolgsquote von 99,85%. Wenn eine Zustellbasis also mehr als 15 Lieferungen pro 10.000 nicht einwandfrei ausführt, gibt es Probleme für die Leitung. So ärgerlich es auch ist, sollte man bedenken, wie zuverlässig die ganzen unterbezahlten Fahrer im Schnitt arbeiten.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Zahl. Hab ne zuverlässige Quelle.



Wie geil. 250 Pakete pro Person und Tag, aber du bleibst bei deiner Angabe. Einfach nur geil. 

Nur nicht unterkriegen lassen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Interessanter wäre es ja, wenn die Verbraucherzentrale an Hand ihrer »Beschwerdeliste« bekannt geben würde, welcher Paketdienst derjenige mit den meisten Mängeln ist ^^


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Bei mir klingelt der DHL Mann mehrmals pro Minute und bombardiert mich mit Paketen. 
Die Bäume draußen sind schon abgeholzt, für die ganzen Kartons, die ich kriege.


----------



## Anchorage (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Hermes hält es nicht für nötig bei mir zu klingeln, geschweige den ne Karte einzuwerfen. In der Sendungsverfolgung steht nur Empfänger nicht angetroffen, obwohl ich zuhause war. 
Das heißt der Typ ist nicht mal in meiner Straße gewesen. Ich muss das Paket grundsätzlich Umleiten lassen und das Dauert zusätzliche 3 Tage wegen " Versicherungstechnischen Gründen". 
Ich darf meinen Paketen für gewöhnlich hinterher Telefonieren und Hermes Support kostet 0,20€ Pro Anruf. Also Versandkosten Plus mindestens 3 Anrufe. Deren Inkompetenz kostet mich Geld,Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## The-GeForce (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie geil. 250 Pakete pro Person und Tag, aber du bleibst bei deiner Angabe. Einfach nur geil.
> 
> Nur nicht unterkriegen lassen.



Das nenn ich mal ne Hausnummer. Aber diese Hartnäckigkeit braucht man in der heutigen Zeit. 

Aber mal im Ernst: Als ich diese News heute das erste Mal gesehen habe war mein erster Gedanke "was?? 6500?? Davon war doch die Hälfte von mir!". Wenn ich daran denke, was sich die Versanddienstleister in den letzten Jahren schon so alles geleistet haben, da ist diese Zahl echt lächerlich gering. Aber man darf nicht vergessen: Das sind ja nur die bei der Stelle aufgegeben Beschwerden. Hat schon mal jemand versucht eine Beschwerde in einer Postfiliale (ist ja heute alles Postbank) aufzugeben? Man glaubt gar nicht, was man da alles zu hören bekommt. "Da können wir nichts machen, wir sind ja nur von der Postbank", "da müssen sie sich direkt an die Post wenden" (ach ne, dumm, dass es die in meiner Großstadt nicht mehr gibt) usw.

Den Fahrern möchte ich da noch nicht mal böse sein. Wer im Niedriglohnsektor ackern muss wird selten Lust haben jedes Paket mit einem Lächeln in den zehnten Stock zu bringen.



Anchorage schrieb:


> Hermes hält es nicht für nötig bei mir zu  klingeln, geschweige den ne Karte einzuwerfen. In der Sendungsverfolgung  steht nur Empfänger nicht angetroffen, obwohl ich zuhause war.
> Das heißt der Typ ist nicht mal in meiner Straße gewesen. Ich muss das  Paket grundsätzlich Umleiten lassen und das Dauert zusätzliche 3 Tage  wegen " Versicherungstechnischen Gründen".
> Ich darf meinen Paketen für gewöhnlich hinterher Telefonieren und Hermes  Support kostet 0,20€ Pro Anruf. Also Versandkosten Plus mindestens 3  Anrufe. Deren Inkompetenz kostet mich Geld,Zeit und Nerven.



Das kenn ich. Allerdings ging es bei mir soweit, dass eines Tages ein neuer Zusteller vor der Tür stand und mir erzählte, dass sein Vorgänger wegen schwerem Diebstahl inzwischen im Knast sitzt. Grundsätzlich halte ich aber Hermes und ganz besonders DPD und GLS für die Schlimmsten Verbrecher im Transportgewerbe. Was die mit ihren Mitarbeitern machen ist noch schlimmer als das, was man von DHL hört.


----------



## Hansi92 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Es gibt ständig Beschwerden. Jetzt bekommen mehr leute Pakete und somit steigen auch die Beschwerden. Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich was für Experten ich als Kollegen haben muss, da verstehe ich die Chefs nicht.
In NRW ist es wohl bei DPD am schlimmsten, da werden gerne mal Auspuff Pakete über Zäune geschmissen.
Privat ist mir Post/DHL am liebsten so kann ich die Packstation überfüllen ^^


----------



## Bummsbirne (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Leider werden einige Amazon Prime Pakete von mir von DPD transportiert.

Es werden bei mir aufgrund des Berufes alle Pakete bei meinem Nachbarn, einem Modegeschäft, abgegeben.
 Das hat mit DHL immer gefunzt, mit Hermes und UPS in den allermeißten Fällen. Nur DPD tanzt außerordentlich aus der Reihe.

Der DPD Fahrer hat bei meinem Nachbarn,dem Modegeschäft, nun Hausverbot. Rüpelhaftes Verhalten , auch Kunden des Geschäftes gegenüber (Stichwort Rufschädigung) und noch andere Unverschämtheiten.

Jetzt werden die DPD Pakete für dieses Modegeschäft gar nicht mehr ausgeliefert wegen des Hausverbots.

Meine Pakete bleiben auch auf der Strecke. 2 Mal Urlaub genommen für wichtige Pakete. 2 Mal noch nicht mal geklingelt. Keine Abholkarte. Nur 3 Stunden später ne mail, dass das paket im Paketshop abgeholt werden kann. 
Beim zweiten  Paket stand ja wenigstens die Adresse des Shops dabei. Bei der Info SMS fürs erste Paket stand nur, dass das Paket im Paketshop abgeholt werden kann.

Keine Adresse, nichts. Da muss man extra nochmal online in die Sendungsverfolgung gucken...

Ich hab keine Lust mir jedes Paket selbst abzuholen oder mir unnütz Urlaub nehmen zu müssen.

Auf ne Beschwerde mail wird nicht reagiert. Beim zweiten Paket mal die Hotline angerufen. 60 Cent für die Tonne. 20 Minuten Warteschlange um dann von einer äußerst unfreundlichen Frau mit russischem? Akzent abserviert zu werden. Sie hätte es an die Beschwerdestelle weitergeleitet und mehr könne sie nicht tun. 
Eine andere Nummer oder mail Adresse will sie mir nicht geben. Mir reicht kein : "Ich habs weitergeleitet" mehr. 

Ich solle jetzt nicht mehr ihre Zeit verplempern. Ich solle Rücksicht auf die anderen in der Warteschlange nehmen. Als ich sagte, dass die anderen auch mal 20 Minuten warten können wurde einfach aufgelegt.

Ich werde DPD komplett meiden. Zur Not zahl ich n 5er drauf für DHL (trotz Prime), nur damit ich diesen Verein nicht mehr unterstützen muss.



Zugegeben, es ist sicherlich kein leichter Job bzw der Druck ist sehr hoch. Dass Paketzusteller jetzt auch keine Spitzenverdiener sind, wissen wir auch alle. Natürlich  gibt es bei jedem Post/Paketzustellunternehmen "Zustellprobleme" aber bei DPD hat es schon sehr stark zugenommen. Auch die Kundenfreundlichkeit ist nicht gegeben.

Ich werd nur noch DHL bevorzugen. Obwohl sich in meinem Falle Hermes sehr gebessert hat. Ergo: DHL, UPS, Hermes.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Also, bis vor wenigen Wochen konnte ich nicht über unseren angestammten Paketboten klagen (in unserem Kaff liefert er auch die Post aus). Immer freundlich, immer geklingelt, immer eine Benachrichtigung, wenn beim besten Willen auch kein Nachbar Zuhause war. 

Aber jetzt kommts: er hatte sich an der Hand verletzt und wurde deshalb für einige Wochen vertreten. Sein Vertreter traf mich eines Morgens zufällig Zuhause an und fragte mich treuherzig, ob ich die Pakete gefunden hätte, die er in die Papiertonne gelegt habe. Ich traute meinen Ohren nicht und musste darum nochmal nachfragen. Er hatte allen Ernstes drei Päckchen in unsere Papiermülltonne gelegt! Leider hatte er uns das nicht wissen lassen, z. B. mit einem Zettel im Briefkasten und so lagen die Pakete brav einen Tag in der Tonne rum. Und dann - wurde die Tonne geleert. Das waren dann mal eben rund 250 Euro Warenwert, die er da vernichtet hatte. Er meinte noch, er hätte doch in die Sendungsverfolgung geschrieben, dass die Pakete dort lagen (ich habe dann nachgesehen, dort stand wörtlich "Blau Papiertonn"). Aber in die Sendungsverfolgung sehe ich nur rein, wenn die Lieferung überfällig ist, also frühestens drei Tage nach der Bestellung.

Glücklicherweise haben die Versender die ganze Sache ohne Probleme geregelt. Der Eintrag in der Sendungsverfolgung war ja trotz der mangelhaften Rechtschreibung eindeutig. 

Ich will in diesem Fall gar nicht mal dem Paketboten allein die Schuld zuweisen. Allein, dass jemand in diesem Job auf so eine absurde Idee kommt, spricht meiner Meinung nach schon Bände für diese Branche. Das Gleiche gilt für die Tatsache, dass der Verbraucherschutz sich veranlasst sieht, ein eigenes Beschwerdeportal für solche Sachen einzurichten. Diese Missstände haben Ihre Ursache bestimmt nicht in den Paketboten selbst, sondern in der zu geringen Personaldecke und der schlechten Bezahlung in dieser Branche.

Früher war alles besser! Dieser Satz ist natürlich völliger Blödsinn. Aber manches war es eben doch. Man konnte von der Post als Monopolist sagen was man wollte (unflexibel, unmodern, behäbig), aber damals funktionierten die Telefonanschlüsse und fielen nicht eine Woche pro Jahr aus (laut Telekom-Werbung 98% Zuverlässigkeit, das bedeutet rund eine Woche Telefonausfall im Jahr). Auch kamen die Telefontechniker damals tatsächlich zu den vereinarten Terminen um Leitungen zu schalten und Pakete wurden nicht aus lauter Zeitdruck in Mülltonnen abgelegt. 





> Was früher gut war, wäre auch heute noch gut, wenn man die Finger davon gelassen hätte. (Jochen Malmsheimer)



Munter bleiben!


----------



## The-GeForce (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> ...
> _Ich will in diesem Fall gar nicht mal dem Paketboten allein die Schuld zuweisen. Allein, dass jemand in diesem Job auf so eine absurde Idee kommt, spricht meiner Meinung nach schon Bände für diese Branche._ Das Gleiche gilt für die Tatsache, dass der Verbraucherschutz sich veranlasst sieht, ein eigenes Beschwerdeportal für solche Sachen einzurichten. Diese Missstände haben Ihre Ursache bestimmt nicht in den Paketboten selbst, sondern in der zu geringen Personaldecke und der schlechten Bezahlung in dieser Branche.
> ...



Jain. Also eine Sendung im Papiermüll einzulagern ist schon echt ein starkes Stück. Auch für einen schlecht (aus-) gebildeten Paketboten. Aber ja, das ist nicht nur die Schuld des Logistikers. Heute kam ja erst in den Nachrichten: Das Abitur ist binnen weniger Jahrzehnte von einer Studienbefähigung zu einer Studienberechtigung weichgespült worden. Gute Noten hagelt es am laufenden Meter, gebildete Schüler gibt es trotzdem keine. Mein Abi ist schon ein paar Jährchen her und schon während meiner eigenen Schulzeit war ich der festen Überzeugung, dass es viel zu leicht ist einen Abschluss zu bekommen. Wenn man sich nun vorstellt, dass ein Abitur nicht für Qualität steht und der normale Paketmann keines hat, braucht man beim Rechnen auch nicht die Füße dazu nehmen um herauszufinden, dass es da mit schulischer Ausbildung nicht weit her sein kann. Bedenkt man dann noch, was Schüler heute lernen (es galt noch nie so sehr der Satz "du lernst für die Schule und nicht für das Leben"), kann man sich munter ausmalen, wie ein Paketbote auf die bahnbrechende Idee kommt, eine Papiertonne wäre ein guter Platz für drei Sendungen mit unbekanntem Inhalt. Mal wieder ein geniales Beispiel für den Zustand unserer Gesellschaft. Einen Dreisatz muss keiner im Kopf mehr lösen können. Dafür hat man das Recht auch im europäischen Ausland (solange es das noch gibt) günstig mit dem Handy zu telefonieren oder im Internet zu surfen.


----------



## Waupee (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Ja ja das erinnert mich immer an DHL der reinste Saftladen 

10 Jahre lang haben die es nicht geschafft mir meine Pakete zu liefern weil der DHL Fritze zu faul war in den dritten Stock hochzukommen und ich war jedes mal Zuhause 

Habe dann irgendwann nur noch per UPS liefern lassen und das lief ohne Probleme und die 2 - 3€ Mehrkosten waren es mir definitiv wert.


----------



## Jimiblu (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Ich erlebe auch ständig, dass Paketboten bei uns (10 Parteien auf 5 Etagen) immer nur im Erdgeschoss klingeln, also bei mir. Auch wenn die Nachbarn da sind, meistens gegen 18-19 Uhr. Ich nehme seit dem keine Pakete mehr an (ist mit Nachbarn abgesprochen), ich bin doch kein Postbote  
Immer soll ich die Pakete in den 4. Stock tragen; sollen die Postboten mich halt bezahlen, dass ich ihren Job mache. 
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass die mies bezahlt werden und Zeitdruck haben, aber den hab ich auf der Arbeit auch (und ich bekomme meiner Ansicht auch nicht das Gehalt, welches meiner Leistung entspricht, aber das gehört wohl nicht hierher). 
Am meisten hat mich immer genervt, dass viele Paketboten keine Zettel in die Briefkästen geworfen haben, sodass die Pakete ewig bei mir rumstanden (wurden vom Nachbarn erst abgeholt, wenn ich ne Nachricht in deren Briefkasten getan habe).
Naja, wir lassen uns alles zur Packstation um die Ecke liefern, ca. 3 Minuten Fußweg, ganz ohne Stress


----------



## h_tobi (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Da ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zu Hause bin, spiele ich den Paketannehmer für die ganze Nachbarschaft, was mir aber nichts ausmacht.

So kommen die Pakete wenigstens an und landen nicht in irgendeiner Ecke. Ich muss nur ständig die Zettel für die Nachbarn anmahnen, da
die ständig wechselnden, des deutschen nicht immer mächtigen Fahrer, wohl nicht so gerne schreiben. 

Ich selber bestelle sehr viel, aber muss feststellen, dass in letzter Zeit sehr viele Pakete beschädigt oder zerdrückt ankommen. 

Ich habe bei eBay ein LianLi 343  erstanden und das Case ist trotz guter Verpackung mit gerissener Plexischeibe und eindrückter
Seitenwand bei mir angekommen.  Beim Mainboard war sogar ein RamRiegel aus dem Sockel herausgefallen, das sagt alles, wie
bei Hermes mit fremden Eigentum umgegangen wird. 

Meine Reklamation wurde natürlich abgewiesen: Zitat Hermes Kundendienst:

_vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht           und herzlich willkommen im Kundenservice von Hermes.
_
_Es tut mir sehr leid, dass Ihre Sendung beschädigt ist. Die         damit verbundenen Unannehmlichkeiten sind mir bewusst und ich         bedauere es sehr._
_Hermes ist es anhand der von Ihnen gemachten Angaben nicht         möglich, eine Haftung für den Schaden zu übernehmen._
_Bei Hermes ist eine Beschädigung der Außenverpackung Ihres         Paketes nicht registriert, so dass wir hieraus resultierend von         einem ordnungsgemäßen Transportverlauf ausgehen dürfen._
_Für die Verwendung einer unzureichenden inneren Verpackung kann         Hermes leider keine Haftung übernehmen._
_Hier verweisen wir u. a. ausdrücklich auf unsere Allgemeinen         Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) und die entsprechenden Verweise auf         die Verpackungsbedingungen, 
nach denen die Sendung entsprechend         ihres Inhaltes sowie der Art und Dauer der Beförderung geschützt         und verpackt sein muss._
_Bitte haben Sie daher Verständnis, dass Hermes in diesem Fall         eine Haftung nicht übernehmen kann.
_
Zitat Ende:

Ich habe mich jetzt auch an die Verbraucherzentrale gewendet und den Fall geschildert. Ich hoffe, Hermes bekommt dafür 
einen übergeholfen, die Bilder habe ich gleich mitgeschickt. 

Da hat man endlich ein teures Case ergattert und kann nun nix machen, da es keine Ersatzteile gibt und ein neues Gehäuse 
will Hermes natürlich nicht bezahlen. Drecksbande....


----------



## Rolk (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Am Ende läuft das meiste auf das Personal vor Ort hinaus. Unser DHL Bote geht bald in Rente. Wenn ich an die Pfeifen denke die ihn meist vertreten haben wird mir ganz anderst.


----------



## H1o84 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Meine Reklamation wurde natürlich abgewiesen: Zitat Hermes Kundendienst:
> 
> _vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht           und herzlich willkommen im Kundenservice von Hermes.
> _
> ...



Da hilft nur jedes mal den Paketboten warten lassen bis man das Paket in ruhe ausgepackt und begutachtet hat (am besten mit verweis auf diesen Fall und die Dir zugesendete Antwort). So soll man es ja laut Vorgabe der Lieferdienste auch machen. Der Paketbote muss diese Zeit abwarten, da erst nach überprüfung für ein Paket unterschrieben werden darf um im Fall eines Problems seine Ansprüche geltend zu machen.


----------



## Roli (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

1. Parteien wählen, welche auch in den Branchen KEP und Handel für die Arbeitnehmer sehr belastende Zustände ermöglichen, teils außerhalb jeder gesetzlichen Arbeitszeitregelung.
2. Bei Versandhändlern bestellen, welche ihre Belegschaft zu ähnlichen Bedingungen beschäftigt.
3. Sich die Ware von ohnehin überbelasteten, unterqualifizierten und unterbezahlten Boten liefern lassen, in einer Jahreszeit, welche ohnehin schon das stärkste Versandaufkommen hat
4. Hart eskalieren, wenn es bei 6500 von mehreren Millionen zugestellten Paketen täglich mal nicht funktioniert.
5. Auch noch selber daran schuld sein, wenn, wie auch hier in diesem Thread schon gelesen, beschädigte Ware bei der Annahme nicht als solche dokumentiert wird oder gleich Annahmeverweigert.
6. ???


----------



## noname545 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

hatte über Amazon Prime ein Mauspad bestellt, Versand natürlich direkt über Amazon.  Aber warum die Verpackung so groß war das zehn Mauspads rein passen, konnte nicht beantwortet werden. Ist ja auch nicht so schlimm.
Aber das dass Paket bis zur hälfte zerdrückt wird, nur um in die Packstation zu passen habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Ich musste das Paket regelrecht aus dem Fach rausziehen. 
Das Mauspad musste zurück, da es wie zerknülltes Papier aussah


----------



## SFT-GSG (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Ja das kenne ich alles, egal ob Hermes, DHL oder (am schlimmsten DPD). Bei uns wechseln aller 3 Wochen die Fahrer, leider spricht schon seit einem Jahr keiner mehr von Ihnen deutsch. Immer nur Zettel und Stift hinhalten "ich nix gut deutsch". bitte unterschreiben".  geklingelt wird gar nicht mehr, Pakete werden in den Hof GEWORFEN, und beschweren bringt nix. Ich habe mich in 3 Jahren 7 mal bei DHL telefonisch beschert (alleine das die Hotline Nummer "versteckt" ist, ist eine Frechheit). Laut den DHL-Kollegen am Telefon wollte sich innerhalb von 7 Tagen nach der Beschwerde jemand bei mir melden.....bei 7 Beschwerden habe ich einen Rückruf bekommen.....nach 5 MONATEN.


Zum Thema unterbezahlte Boten: Ja jeder ist unterbezahlt, ich auch, Ihr, wir alle: so ist das Kapitalistische System. Aber ich erwarte, das jemand der den Job annimmt Pakete auszuliefern dies auch macht. Deshalb und genau deshalb bestelle ich bei Amazon. Es ist mir nämlich als Kunde herzlich Scheißegal was Amazon seinen Mitarbeitern zahlt. Es geht mich sogar gar nichts an. Aber die Liefern und senden die Ware auch erneut raus wenn was schiefgelaufen ist. 

An alle Hobby Gewerkschafter die jetzt einen roten Kopf kriegen: Was macht Ihr? Habt ihr ein Smartphone? Vielleicht sogar ein Iphone hergestellt von Foxconn? Oder habt ihr überhaut Technische Geräte? TV, Küchengeräte, Waschmaschinen? Tragt Ihr Kleidung die ihr nicht selbst gestrickt habt? Kauft ihr nie im Onlineshop und immer im Geschäft um den armen Einzelhandel zu unterstützen? Niedriglohn fängt nicht nur in Deutschland an meine Damen und Herren, wenn sich darüber jemand aufregen will dann bitte vollständig und ehrlich.


----------



## plusminus (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Das Management hat dafür zu sorgen das ich mein Paket Fristgerecht und Unbeschädigt bekomme !!

Schließlich habe ich dafür Gezahlt !!

Genauso wie dafür zu sorgen das der Paketbote die Landessprache spricht !!

Wenn das nicht passiert dann gehört das Management zum Teufel gejagt weil die ihre Arbeit nicht gemacht haben!!


----------



## bynemesis (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Bei mir gingen schon 2-3 Pakete per DHL verloren (Bestellt über Amazon).
Per Mail antwortet von DHL nie einer, sowas ist echt lächerlich.

Bei amazon ists zum Glück kein Beinbruch, Erstattung oder erneute Sendung und fertig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Weshalb muß man jeden Rotz im Internet kaufen?
Gerade bei hochwertigen Sachen geht man da zum Fachhandel.

Bei Fehlern kann ich da den Verkäufer so lange vor's Knie treten, bis er nicht mehr laufen kann.

Für alle anderen habe ich da keinerlei Mitleid.


----------



## Leob12 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Vielleicht weil kein derartiger Fachhandel in der Nähe ist? Mein Gott wie kann man derart engstirnig sein.
Ach ja, nochwas: Ich kaufe "jeden Rotz" im Internet weil es mir massig Zeit und Nerven erspart.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach ja, nochwas: Ich kaufe "jeden Rotz" im Internet weil es mir massig Zeit und Nerven erspart.



Ich kaufe mein Brot lieber beim Bäcker um die Ecke frisch als eingeschweißtes Brot ausm Internet zu beziehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach ja, nochwas: Ich kaufe "jeden Rotz" im Internet weil es mir massig Zeit und Nerven erspart.


Deswegen stirbt der Service aus.
Viel Spaß mit der servicefreien Internetgesellschaft.

Ich möchte im Fachhandel hochwertige Geräte kaufen mit guter Beratung und gutem Service.

Kommt jetzt ja nicht mit unwissenden Verkäufern.
Das stimmt einfach nicht, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
Es gibt viele Verkäufer, die Akademiker sind.

Mein Fleisch kaufe ich beim Fleischer, der mach so wie so die besten Bratwürste Deutschlands, und die Brötchen beim Bäcker.
Das Brot, wenn ich mal eins erwische, kann man ohne Zutaten essen, so gut ist es.

Und das riecht nach Brot und schmeckt auch so mit herrliche glänzender, brauner Kruste.
Noch ein Stückchen feiner Knackwurst vom Fleischer und der Tag ist ein guter Tag.

Wenn man alles dann vom Internet bestellt, geht das Handwerk und der örtliche Handel eben den Bach hinunter.
Und beschweren über den nicht vorhandenen Service würde ich mich da nicht.

Ich habe ihn ja abgewählt.

Mir tun nur die armen Lieferfahrer leid.
Die müssen den ganzen Internetrümpel dann schnell und pünktlich austragen.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Am Ende kommt es doch darauf an, was unter dem Strich steht. Das gilt sowohl für den Fachhändler, als auch für den Kunden. Und meistens zieht der Fachhändler den kürzeren. 

Klar der Service mag beim Fachhändler angenehmer/besser sein, aber es gibt nicht was man mit etwas mühe nicht selbst auch im Internet findet. 

Das Ende vom Lied, ich habe auch nichts zu verschenken, der Verkäufer eben so wenig.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Das meiste, was im Internet bestellt wird, dürften sowieso Klamotten und Accessoires sein. Da besteht einfach ne viel größere Auswahl als in der Mode-Boutique vor Ort. Außerdem hat man kein Risiko, weil da nichts zu Bruch gehen kann und was nicht passt, wird eben zurück geschickt.
Bei Hardware oder neuem Küchengeschirr bin ich da schon vorsichtiger, so wie die Pakete oft herumgeworfen werden ... Da ist es durchaus ratsam, so was vor Ort zu kaufen, sofern es noch ein Geschäft für solche Artikel gibt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und meistens zieht der Fachhändler den kürzeren. .


Natürlich hab ich weniger Gewinn.
Aber wenn jeder so denkt, kann man dann eben keinen Service mehr anbieten.

Und dann setzt sich der Billigschrott durch, weil keiner mehr die hochwertigen Teile kauft, die auch dem Händler etwas bringen.
Reich wird man mit Hardware so wie so nicht mehr.

Die Margen liegen weit unter den anderen Branchen (Auto, Baustoffe, ... ).


----------



## Leob12 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich weniger Gewinn.
> Aber wenn jeder so denkt, kann man dann eben keinen Service mehr anbieten.
> 
> Und dann setzt sich der Billigschrott durch, weil keiner mehr die hochwertigen Teile kauft, die auch dem Händler etwas bringen.
> ...



Welche hochwertigen Teile? Wenn ich für einen Kaffeevollautomat beim Fachhändler 120€ mehr bezahle als auf Amazon, dann ist mir dieser "Service" egal, ich habe leider nicht so viel Geld um 120€ mehr zu zahlen. 
Was das Gerät kann, kann ich auch im Internet herausfinden. 
Der Fachhandel hat doch keineswegs die hochwertigeren Produkte, und einstige "Marken" sind teilweise auch nur mehr Aufkleber, mehr nicht. 



> Ich möchte im Fachhandel hochwertige Geräte kaufen mit guter Beratung und gutem Service.


Das hört sich ja so an als ob du wöchentlich irgendein "hochwertiges Gerät" kaufst. 

Ich habe, gerade zur Weihnachtszeit, absolut keinen Nerv meine Zeit mit vollgedrängten Geschäften zu verschwenden. Wenn ich die Geschenke kenne, dann bestelle ich sie mir auf Amazon falls sie da verfügbar sind, den Rest hole ich mir im Shoppingcenter.


----------



## Körschgen (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Die Zeiten in denen "Fachgeschäfte" noch existiert haben, sind schon länger vorbei.

In vereinzelten Bereichen mag es das noch geben aber Saturn und Co gehören sicher nicht dazu.

Selbst 8 von 10 Hifi Studios versuchen einem einfach nur den Scheiß anzudrehen, der bei ihnen das Lager vollsteht.
Die klangverbessernden Kabel werden einem dann auch noch versucht aufzuschwatzen...

Mich würde mal interessieren welches hochwertige Produkt ich denn beim "Fachhändler" bekomme, dass es nicht woanders gibt.


Um mal ein praktisches Beispiel zu nennen, Kaffee würde ich nie im Supermarkt kaufen.

Habe hier einige kleine Röstereien, wovon aber auch nicht alle so hochwertig sind, wie sie vllt glauben.
Eine davon empfinde ich als ganz gut.
Den besseren Kaffee bekomme ich dennoch bei Versand Röstereien.


Mein Vater glaubt auch, dass er im "Fachgeschäft" besser aufgehoben sei.
Der Grund dafür ist einfach: er hat nicht die geringste Ahnung worauf er beim Kauf von Kühlschrank bis Router achten müsste und erwartet diese Informationen vom Verkäufer zu erhalten...

Der will aber hauptsächlich verkaufen...

Heißt im Endeffekt, er geht "gut beraten" mit dem Produkt X nach Hause und hat das Gefühl alles richtig gemacht zu haben.
Diesem nostalgischen Gefühl scheint auch der Wuselsurfer hinterher zu trauern.
Da kommt wohl jemand mit der modernen Welt nicht zu recht.


Was ausserdem das Fleisch vom Metzger mit dem TV von Amazon zu tuen hat...

So schnell wie Produkte sich verbessern, kann der Einzelhandel gar nicht reagieren...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> ...Mich würde mal interessieren welches hochwertige Produkt ich denn beim "Fachhändler" bekomme, dass es nicht woanders gibt....


Wie willst Du aber herausbekomen, was wirklich Deinen Bedürfnissen entspricht, ohne das Produkt jemals gesehen zu haben? Tests sind schön und gut, aber bei bestimmten Produkten wie Lautspreche, Monitoren etc. ist ein selbst erleben immer viel wichtiger ls ein im Test vermesseren Farbraum.

Die Fachgeschäfte werden leider von den Geiz ist geil Kunden zerstört. Wenn Du gut bist, kommt der Mob zum Beraten zu Dir und kauft im Netz. Ich bin darum schon lange für eine Beratungsgebühr in Geschäften.


----------



## Körschgen (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Daher gibt es ja auch noch einige wenige gute Hifi Studios.

Der Vorteil ist da aber auch nur die Möglichkeit die LS hören zu können, das geht auch auf Messen.

Da ich privat vermutlich auf Lebenszeit ausgesorgt habe, habe ich nur noch mit PA und Studio Geräten zu tuen.

Da gibt es hier den Music Store, je nach Abteilung und Thema, läuft da sogar die ein oder andere "Fachkraft" rum, die den Namen auch verdient ( Gruß an der Stelle).

Aber selbst da bietet Thomann Online oder am Telefon manchmal die bessere Beratung und Auswahl.
Qualität und Service findet man nich nur im Einzelhandel. 

Ich will nur darauf hinaus, dass dieser Drang, nach Fachberatung im Einzelhandel, absolut nicht umsetzbar ist.
Den Platz hat keine Innenstadt.
Allein die ganzen Produkte die ich in keinem Geschäft ganz Deutschlands kaufen könnte, selbst wenn ich wollte.

Will ich mich zu bestimmten Produkten informieren, gibt es hunderte Quellen im Netz dazu.
Teilweise sehr engagierte Youtuber und Blogger etc., die die Produkte auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Gerade Technik ist ein Bereich, in dem die meisten Verkäufer eigtl kaum Ahnung haben.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ( Foto Gregor in Köln wäre längst weg, wäre er nicht konkurrenzlos gut, in service wie KnowHow).




Es macht halt schon Sinn zu differenzieren.

Meine Lebensmittel kaufe ich dennoch beim Bäcker/Metzger/Bioladen.
Da macht es ja auch Sinn.
Meine Platten kaufe ich online sowie bei meinen 2-3 Stamm Plattenläden.

Ich hab nix gegen Fachgeschäfte, sie sollten den Namen nur zu Recht tragen und einen Fachbereich wählen in denen Fachberatung notwendig ist.


PS: um das Monitor Beispiel mal aufzugreifen:
Ich wüsste in Köln keinen Laden der mich zum Thema Monitor beraten könnte, geschweige denn passende Modelle auf Lager hat.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Laudian schrieb:


> Möchtest du die Zahl vielleicht noch einmal überdenken ? ^^ Das wären immerhin 250 Pakete pro Person pro Tag in Deutschland.





Kyrodar schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner Zahl. Hab ne zuverlässige Quelle.





INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie geil. 250 Pakete pro Person und Tag, aber du bleibst bei deiner Angabe. Einfach nur geil.
> 
> Nur nicht unterkriegen lassen.



Haha wie geil. Finde ich toll, beharre auf deinem Standpunkt.
Gut, die 20 Milliarden finde ich zwar auch übertrieben, aber es wird schon eine seeehr ordentliche Summe sein, und da sind 6500 Beschwerden eigentlich ein Witz.

Ich bin so im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden.
Bei den Hunderten Paketen die ich schon bekommen habe, gab es vielleicht bei einer Handvoll Probleme.
Also alles im Lot.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Mein Vater glaubt auch, dass er im "Fachgeschäft" besser aufgehoben sei.
> Der Grund dafür ist einfach: er hat nicht die geringste Ahnung worauf er beim Kauf von Kühlschrank bis Router achten müsste und erwartet diese Informationen vom Verkäufer zu erhalten...
> 
> Der will aber hauptsächlich verkaufen...



Da hast du den Nagel aber zu 199% () auf den Kopf getroffen. 

 Verstehe die voran genannten Brötchenbeispiele allerdings auch überhaupt nicht. Lässt man sich da vor Kauf dann auch ausgiebig beraten beim Bäcker oder Fleischer? 
Welche Möglichkeit hab ich denn letztlich dort im Laden die getätigten Aussagen zu überprüfen?
Würde irgendein ein Bäcker mir ins Gesicht sagen, dass er für seine Produkte auf Fertigmischungen zurückgreift, weil es ihm Arbeit erspart, höhere Erträge bringt und es 99% der Kunden nie schmecken würden? Ich denke nicht, es geht letztlich ja auch um (s)ein Handwerk.

Sofern ich kein Fachmann in diesem Gebiet bin kann mir ein Fleischer, Bäcker, Heizungsbauer, Reifenverkäufer praktisch ALLES auftischen. (Natürlich nur in einem gewissen Rahmen...) 
Es ist ja auch nichts Neues, dass Leute bereitwillig mehr zu zahlen, wenn das Produkt ein positives Gefühl mit sich bringt. Siehe Bio-Lebensmittel, Ökostrom und diverse "Lifestyle"-Produkte. 

Ich sehe es jedenfalls so, solang jemand vom Verkauf bestimmter Produkte leben muss, kann er mich nur bedingt neutral beraten. Ähnliches gilt zwar auch für Websites oder Y-Touber, allerdings verdienen ja nichts am Produktverkauf selbst (Kauflinks etc. außen vor), sondern durch die erzielten Aufrufe/ Klicks. Was wiederum dazu beträgt eine gewisse Glaubwürdigkeit aufzubauen um die User zu binden und nicht durch eine Werbelüge nach der anderen zu vergraulen.


----------



## Körschgen (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Ich bin der letzte der etwas gegen wahres Handwerk und Expertise im Fachhandel hat.

Ich sage nur, dass sie weitaus rarer ist als mancher glaubt.

Durch das Internet kann nun mal "jeder" auf sehr viel Wissen und "Fachmeinung" zurück greifen.


Ich wüsste beispielsweise nicht, wann hier das letze mal empfohlen wurde den örtlichen Technikmarkt zum Kauf des neuen PCs aufzusuchen.

Gegenteiliges kann ich von Werkzeugläden, allerlei "Spezialwarenläden", einigen wenigen Baumärkten (Bauhaus fiel oft positiv auf) und besonders Großhändlern in Handwerk und Industrie behaupten.

Da gehe ich gerne und aus Überzeugung hin.

Ist mein einziges Bewertungskriterium allerdings das glückliche nach Hause Tragen eines neuen Produktes und vllt noch wie breit der Verkäufer mich angegrinst hat, dann hätte ich auch stets das Gefühl, eine gute Beratung genossen zu haben.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie willst Du aber herausbekomen, was wirklich Deinen Bedürfnissen entspricht, ohne das Produkt jemals gesehen zu haben? Tests sind schön und gut, aber bei bestimmten Produkten wie Lautspreche, Monitoren etc. ist ein selbst erleben immer viel wichtiger ls ein im Test vermesseren Farbraum.
> 
> Die Fachgeschäfte werden leider von den Geiz ist geil Kunden zerstört. Wenn Du gut bist, kommt der Mob zum Beraten zu Dir und kauft im Netz. Ich bin darum schon lange für eine Beratungsgebühr in Geschäften.



Und wo kann ich die Monitore erleben? Ich kenne da kein Geschäft. Vor allem würde das "Erleben" das Spielen von Spielen mit einschließen. 
Die meisten Fachläden haben doch auch nur eine beschränkte Auswahl zu bieten, ergo werde ich auch da nicht umfassend informiert. Da bekomme ich da den besten Monitor für mich, ja, aber aus einer eingeengten Auswahl. Ich kann zwar theoretisch trotzdem den besten Monitor für mich bekommen, aber eben auch nicht, weil es X Monitore nicht im Laden zum Testen gab.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wo kann ich die Monitore erleben? Ich kenne da kein Geschäft. Vor allem würde das "Erleben" das Spielen von Spielen mit einschließen.
> Die meisten Fachläden haben doch auch nur eine beschränkte Auswahl zu bieten, ergo werde ich auch da nicht umfassend informiert. Da bekomme ich da den besten Monitor für mich, ja, aber aus einer eingeengten Auswahl. Ich kann zwar theoretisch trotzdem den besten Monitor für mich bekommen, aber eben auch nicht, weil es X Monitore nicht im Laden zum Testen gab.


So beschränkt kann man es auch sehen ... .


----------



## Leob12 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So beschränkt kann man es auch sehen ... .


Weil?
Angenommen du spielst gerne Shooter, aber der Fachladen hat nur tolle 60 Hz Monitore, oder du hättest das Budget+Leistung für WQHD@144Hz, aber so etwas ist nicht verfügbar, toll oder?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Angenommen du spielst gerne Shooter, ...


Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne.


Leob12 schrieb:


> oder du hättest das Budget+Leistung für WQHD@144Hz,


Das Spielegeschehen ist nur marginal für mich zutreffend.

Wenn ich z.B. einen Monitor für die Druckvorstufe eines Kunden brauche, dann kostet der Eizo eben 2.000 EUR.
Den bestelle ich nicht im Internet bei windigen Billighändlern, sondern bei meinen  Lieferanten mit angeschlossenem Service ( vor Ort Tausch, 24h-Service).

Und den Paketlieferer, der sich mal in der Hausnummer irrt, werde ich bestimmt nicht unfreundlich empfangen und auch mal ein Paket für meinen Nachbarn annehmen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Es war ein Beispiel und absolut nicht auf dich persönlich bezogen


----------



## Körschgen (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Den guten Herren braucht man eh nich ernst nehmen...

Ich glaub er weiß selbst nich was sein Problem ist.


----------



## T-Drive (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*

Bei mir klappt das bis jetzt immer. 

Neulich ein Fresszettel im Briefkasten :
" War nicht da, Paket im Gaden" 
Da trabt der Hermes etliche Meter ums Haus und stellt das Paket im "Gaden" unter die Sitzbank.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Weshalb muß man jeden Rotz im Internet kaufen?
> Gerade bei hochwertigen Sachen geht man da zum Fachhandel.
> 
> Bei Fehlern kann ich da den Verkäufer so lange vor's Knie treten, bis er nicht mehr laufen kann.
> ...


Ich würde auch gerne direkt vor Ort im Fachhandel kaufen, aber der hat das gewünschte Produkt entweder garnicht, oder total überteuert.
 Das musste ich erst vor 2 Wochen wieder feststellen, als ich ein USB-C auf USB 3.0 Kabel kaufen wollte. Ich dachte mir"Da gehst du schnell in Mediamarkt, der ist nur 5Km entfernt, da kannst du dir vorhher anschauen, was du kaufst"
Also, angekommen im Mediamarkt, eine Weile gesucht, dann den Verkäufer gefragt, der hat mir das einzige Kabel im Laden gezeigt, 15.99€ ich so"Das ist mir zu teuer, da bestell ich mir das lieber im Internet". Der Verkäufer daraufhin nur "OK"
Wenn ich Internet inkl. Versand nur die Hälfte vom Ladenpreis zahle, dann kaufe ich natürlich im Internet.
Ich wünsche mir mehr Abholshops wie z.B. Caseking. Einfach im Internet bestellen/reservieren und dann vor Ort beim z.b. Amazon Lager abholen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Mensch. 6500 Beschwerden bei 20 Milliarden täglich in Deutschland zugestellten Paketen. Das nenn ich mal ne Zahl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, bei mir landet auf der Fensterbank auch täglich eine 747 von DHL

Ich war über einen Bericht gestolpert von 2014 / 2015 wo von ca. 8 Mio geredet wurde, von daher würde ich höchstens 10 Mio pro Tag im Merkelland sehen da der Trend ja zunimmt.

Wer in solchen Zeiten sich per Lieferdienst verwöhnt sollte generell mal mit möglichen Verzögerungen rechnen. Ich hatte zwar selber auch schon mehrfach Probleme mit der Zustelldauer aber das lag nicht am Fichtenfest. Bei DHL war es einfach der Umweg  ins Paketzentrum Bremen wo 2/3 der Sendungen mehrere Tage rumoxidierten oder eben Hermes wo die eine oder andere Sendung vom Einlieferer zum Paketzentrum schon mal über eine Woche dauerte.


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Paket-Ärger: Bislang 6.500 eingegangene Beschwerden über Paketdienste*



H1o84 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur jedes mal den Paketboten warten lassen bis man das Paket in ruhe ausgepackt und begutachtet hat (am besten mit verweis auf diesen Fall und die Dir zugesendete Antwort). So soll man es ja laut Vorgabe der Lieferdienste auch machen. Der Paketbote muss diese Zeit abwarten, da erst nach überprüfung für ein Paket unterschrieben werden darf um im Fall eines Problems seine Ansprüche geltend zu machen.


Ich spiele ja nicht gerne den Spielverderber,  aber wenn die Außenverpackung unbeschädigt  war, spricht viel für eine mangelhafte Verpackung. Ich verpacken übrigens so, dass man mit den Dingern Fußball spielen könnte. 

Was erkennbar beschädigte Pakete angeht: Annahme direkt verweigern.


----------

